

Why Are Companies Still Building Project Management Software? - slckfielder08
http://www.inc.com/john-boitnott/why-are-companies-still-building-project-management-software.html

======
drivingmenuts
From the article: "Why on Earth are new startups popping up, all trying to
solve problems that were seemingly solved years ago?"

We should ask that question more often and expect a solid, reasonable answer
from the responders.

